# Selling Judgement Debt in Phuket



## magsg (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi All

Is there any company in Phuket (or Thailand) that deals with the selling of Judgement Debt?

We have a judgement debt against Tamarind Hills and as of the end of October 2017 we are due and amount of THB 31,386,430.30

We have units from the project going in to auction.

Our situation is that we are due to retire and are looking for fund now -not all of that amount above but would entertain any reasonable offer from someone willing to buy the judgement debt.

Any ideas, anyone how we can find an investor to buy us out? 

There are other buyers involved with this project elsewhere working with their own guy, So maybe inroads for an investor to pick up more of the units in the project and turn it into a great place.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

